# Re-using Senkos and similar baits. (Cheapskate's corner)



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK If you are like me, after you catch a couple of fish on a Senko or a knock-off thick plastic worm...the head is ragged and worn out. You might chew off a half-inch or so and re-rig it...but the darn thing, sooner or later.... gets too chewed up to stay on the hook.

Ah ha! Opportunity strikes. Re-hook it as a Wacky Rig and you'd be surprised how many more fish you can catch with that very same piece of plastic.

I did it this morning and caught two out of three bass on the wacky rigged, worn-out Senko knock-off.

regards, Rich


----------



## fender66 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rich.....you cheapskate! You took my idea and stole it.......

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Apr 3, 2012)

I fish them alot of places that the wacky rig will hang up too easily, so I just turn the business end around and use the other side tex-posed. :wink:


----------



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Brine....yea,we cheapskates here use both ends, too.... then convert to the wacky rigs...

Less is more! rich


----------



## Brine (Apr 3, 2012)

Good...

If you haven't tried it yet, get some of the soft plastic glue. It will add several fish to your bait.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Please explain???? I guess I don't get it??? What do you do with it and what is it? thanks, Rich

"the soft plastic glue"


----------



## Brine (Apr 3, 2012)

This isn't the brand I use, but it's the same idea

[youtube]v/5kxN6_DAzLw[/youtube]


----------



## richg99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Interesting...what brand do you use and where do you buy it? Rich


----------



## Brine (Apr 3, 2012)

Spike-it brand from Bass Pro


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 3, 2012)

You can take a flame to it - remelt the tear and do a repair


Do not burn your fingers!


----------

